# New hair style - OPINIONS!!



## stacey (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey guys,

I've come to the conclusion that it's time for me to have a new hair style/hair color. I've been thinking and I really want something that looks professional but at the same time when I want to go wild I can.

I work in the Mortgage/Real Estate industry so I have to be conservative and professional in every way possible. So that means I need your opinion on something.

*ME NOW*






*HOW I WANT MY HAIR TO BE*
http://www.myspace.com/yourdarlingniki

I'm sure everyone knows who that is. I absolutely LOVE her main picture and how her hair is. (Though I'm sure it's extensions) But also love the fact that her hair is shorter on top so she can 'HAWK it.

Opinions, please! Also, would that hair look good on me?


----------



## so_siqqq (Jan 17, 2006)

I think it's extensions cause I remember her saying she got extensions when it was purple. The cut will work for you I think. Your face shape is quite similar to hers. Cuts like that are fantastic too since they are so versatile.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 17, 2006)

She's a cute girl.  I had no idea who she was.  Myspace is crazy.  There are so many random people on there.  Anyway, I like the cut.  It's cute.  And it would be versatile.  I think it could work.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 17, 2006)

A warning - faux hawks often look like mullets when they're down/not styled. It depends on your hair type.

It could work though. You don't get as much of the mullet effect if the overall length is shorter, like shoulder length or shorter.


----------



## stacey (Jan 17, 2006)

litlaur, i know what you're talking about. i kinda had my hair like that before (shorter cut - up to my shoulders) and in the mornings it looked like i had a mullet. don't worry, i plan to style this so it won't look like it! haha


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jan 17, 2006)

Woah i got my hair done exactly like that.  But i used a hilary duff picture instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  
i went to an aveda concept salon.  I kept my lenght because I wanted it long, just with more texture and layers.  He focused alot on the crown with layers and more layers were added underneath that.  When he was styling he added volume at the roots by  blowdrying and then made it smooth by straightething midlength of the hair (to keep the volume). I LOVE IT.  I can style it crazy and all that and also very conservative.  

Your face shape is very similar to hers. so i say you should go for it.


----------



## stacey (Jan 18, 2006)

junka, which pic of hilary did you use? can you post it, please?


----------



## iLust (Jan 18, 2006)

Short and razored!!! You can smooth it back for work, or put in a texturizing wax to make it look piecy and funky.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_junka, which pic of hilary did you use? can you post it, please?_

 
sure no problem. 
*note*
the stylist i went to though, changed it up a little bit because I have a different type of hair.  ( i have normal/wavy hair and hilary clearly has coarse thick & straight hair)














It may look a little different than darling niki, but the way I style my hair it looks exactly like darling hers.  But the only I notice is different about the cut , not the style, is that Darling Nikis top layer and sideswept bangs are a bit shorter than hilarys to acheive that faux hawk look.

hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 19, 2006)

ew me before i grew out my eyebrows. lol.

i like the length in nikki's hair but yeah the top part kinda looks mullet to me and u said u dont want that so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think you would rock hilary duff's hair. its kinda safe and that everyone can look good on.

this looks cool.




i like the color in the 1st on and the cut in the 3rd. hope u find the style you like!


----------



## Glamgirlie (Jan 19, 2006)

I really like that cut, if you were worrie dit would be too full on for your job just ask for the layers on top to be a little bit longer!


----------

